# MRR Open House at "Ratville" in ME



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

RATVILLE ADOPTION OPEN HOUSE
Saturday, October 29th 11 am to 4 pm









Please join Mainely Rat Rescue in Ratville, USA (a/k/a/Falmouth, Maine) for an Adoption Open House! This is actually going to be a clearinghouse in an effort to move rats from our Director Kim's three season porch to new homes before the bitterly cold weather sets in. Although we have adoptions happening each and every day, we still have hundreds of wonderful rats in custody who need homes! We have rats of almost every different color and variety, including a litter of newly weaned babies, young and adult neutered boys, young and adult spayed females as well as intact rats of both genders.

We will be honoring our Stock Up For Winter Promotion, as follows:

September is the beginning of fall, crisp days with just a slight chill brushing the back of your neck – or are those whiskers? Mainely Rat Rescue has so many whiskers, complete with attached rats, for adoption that we are having a clearinghouse to move rats before winter sets in! We cannot accept any new animals into our program until we have many of our foster homes freed up, and as the weather gets colder rats will need to be moved from Ratville to other locations, preferably your house. Some of our fosters have been going nonstop and we would love to able to give them a much-needed break. We also do not like turning rats away, particularly at this time of year. Strangely enough, this is the time of year a lot of rats get turned loose outside, just in time for snow to fall.
This special is a great way to stock up your pantry, because the cold weather will soon be setting in, and by pantry of course we mean your cages, there’s probably enough hoarded food in there to qualify. Now is the time to adopt! To prove how serious we are, ALL of our Center of Attention rats (and there are multiples!) will be available for a donation of the adopter’s choice. Adoption fees are waived on all other small animals! (Of course donations are always welcome!)

1. The Harem Special - Adopt one neutered male for $60 and choose up 2 intact females for free! (We can honor this request for up to 4 females.)
2. The Pyramid Special - Adopt one neutered male for $60, 2 for $100 and 3 for $125!
3. The BOGO Special - Adopt any intact male or female and get the second free!
4. The Lovers Special - Adopt any spayed female for $80 and get a neutered male for $40!
5. Center of Attention Special – Adopt any rat featured on our Center of Attention page for the adoption donation of your choice! (These rats may not be in Maine.) 
6. That’s Not a Rat Special – Adoption fees are waived for other small animals! We currently have guinea pigs and gerbils available for adoption.

Please don’t risk looking at bare cages this winter. We’re not absolutely sure if more rats will lower your heating bill, but it certainly can’t hurt! The Stock up for Winter special will run until we feel we are able to accept new rats into our program.

On top of these wonderful specials every adopter who comes in the door will receive a coupon for additional amazing doorbuster savings! These coupons will only be good for rats that are taken home that day! 

We will also be holding a drawing for door prizes every hour on the hour and you must be present to win!

For anyone wishing to participate we will be holding a 50/50 raffle!

You must have an approved application on file in order to take your new pet(s) home that day. Every adopter will receive a hammock to take home with their ratties!

Children are welcome as long as they are supervised! 

We will have Harlan Teklad lab blocks, hammocks and the ever popular Rat Roosts available for sale. 

Lastly, if you wish to adopt at our Open House, please email Robin at [email protected] for an adoption application. She can send you a list of rats will potentially be there and available for adoption. You can also use this email address if you wish to just come and browse to see if anyone catches your fancy! We will send the address to Ratville when you RSVP.

Please join us to meet the Ratville ratties, and have fun socializing with other rat people at the same time!! Better yet.. take home some new friends!


----------

